# Ringed Gidgee bowl



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

Ringed Gidgee bowl; 6.25” wide by 3” tall. Supposed to be the third densest wood in the world; after turning it, I’d believe it! Really beautiful wood though and finishes nicely.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 4, 2019)

Ringed Gidgee - That's a new one on me! Regardless, it is beautiful and a well-executed turn!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Ringed Gidgee - That's a new one on me! Regardless, it is beautiful and a well-executed turn!!!


Thank you! Gidgee is from Australia...it’s a long way from home :D


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 4, 2019)

Very nice. Finish looks great. What did you go with on the finish?


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Very nice. Finish looks great. What did you go with on the finish?


Thank you. This currently only has one coat of Waterlox Original on it. It’ll get a few more coats, then buffed with tripoli, and finally buffed with a clean wheel. Should really pop after that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

That is a very pretty piece of wood. You sir have done it justice!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is a very pretty piece of wood. You sir have done it justice!


Thank you Eric, I really appreciate it!


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 4, 2019)

WOW!! That is a gorgeous bowl. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> WOW!! That is a gorgeous bowl. Nice work.


Thank you. Hard to go wrong with such beautiful wood!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 4, 2019)

Simply gorgeous wood! One day I have to find a source for this species of wood! Sure is pretty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Simply gorgeous wood! One day I have to find a source for this species of wood! Sure is pretty! Chuck


It really is nice stuff. I got this piece from Hearne Hardwoods in PA, you might try them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

Hearne has a website but Larry (@FranklinWorkshops) is only about 15 minutes from them.


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2019)

@Crocy in Aus. might have some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2019)

Beautiful bowl and incredibly stunning wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> Beautiful bowl and incredibly stunning wood!


Thanks Tony! The wood really is quite remarkable, the chatoyancy is amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

Gorgeous wood!! And I really like the beefy shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Gorgeous wood!! And I really like the beefy shape.


Thank you. I really do like stout bowls like this with the rounded rim, they’re very tactile.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice, wood, form and finish. I must try your finishing protocol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Nice, wood, form and finish. I must try your finishing protocol.


Thank you William. Just to be clear though, this currently only has one coat of oil.


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes sir. Seen that you have done this process before. Have you done this with pens?


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Yes sir. Seen that you have done this process before. Have you done this with pens?


I’ve only turned a few pens, but have used CA on the ones I did.


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 4, 2019)

I found this gloss


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> I found this gloss
> 
> View attachment 171324


I’ve never used it, only the original, but I’ve heard that’s good if you want a high gloss finish.


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for everything Sean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 4, 2019)

Beautiful bowl, love the rounded rim! Very appealing style.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 5, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Thanks for everything Sean.


My pleasure William.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 5, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Beautiful bowl, love the rounded rim! Very appealing style.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 6, 2019)

Great wood/bowl/shape!
It almost begs to be held.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 7, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Great wood/bowl/shape!
> It almost begs to be held.


Thanks David!


----------



## phinds (Sep 7, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Ringed Gidgee - That's a new one on me! Regardless, it is beautiful and a well-executed turn!!!



From my gidgee page:


> In gidgee, curly and fiddelback wood is called "ringed" for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Sep 7, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Ringed Gidgee bowl; 6.25” wide by 3” tall. Supposed to be the third densest wood in the world; after turning it, I’d believe it! Really beautiful wood though and finishes nicely.
> 
> View attachment 171285
> 
> View attachment 171286




Well done, and a spectacular piece.......another wood to look for......so many woods, and so little time left!
Larry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 7, 2019)

larry C said:


> Well done, and a spectacular piece.......another wood to look for......so many woods, and so little time left!
> Larry


Thank you Larry. It’s one tough wood but very worth the effort!


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 8, 2019)

Very nice piece and crazy cool piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 8, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Very nice piece and crazy cool piece of wood!


Thank you! I both happy and sad this piece sold quickly


----------

